# Game Cam Pics w/Poachers



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

I just got the pictures off my cameras. Overall, I am not seeing the number of quality of deer on my cameras that I saw last year but I am not too discouraged. I don't think that the deer are coming to the feeders as frequently with the abundance of acorns we have. Our place is in west Wharton County so "quality" is relative but for our area these are decent deer. Does anybody have a guess what is in the next to last picture? I think it is either a coyote or a bobcat but I can't tell.

The most interesting picture is obviously the tresspassers I caught. I don't hunt the deer on our place and I **** sure don't want anybody else hunting out there either. I can't believe how brazen they are. It was the middle of the day and were just cruising down the creek bank. They should know that everybody has game cameras posted all over the place and they are especially around corn feeders. I guess I should be happy they didn't see the camera. If they had, I am sure they would have just taken it. 

If anybody recognizes them please let them know they've been busted. My place is just south of FM 1300 about 2 miles west of 1160. I am sure they live in the area and would considered themselves from El Campo. Like any other land owner, I have no patience for this behavior. It looks like the kid on the right has a gun in his hand so it isn't like they are just joy riding.


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

That guy drivin' the bike looks like a guy I knew from Louise... Not sure, just saying. Wish you had a better angle... Knowin' that area, it's crawling with azzclowns. Grew up and still hunt around there so can attest. Good luck and I hope you catch them personally!


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*And this Wasn't the First Time*

I got to looking through old pictures tonight after I filed my new ones and I forgot about this one. This picture was taken earlier this year at the same camera. I actually got a kick out of this one. This kid got back on my place and his 4 wheeler broke down so he had to get towed.

I think the sad part about this is that a parent condoned this in both situations. It is no wonder that the kids are doing it when it is the parents that are actually allowing them to do it. What kind of a parent shows their kid that it is alright to tresspass? That is so different than the way I was raised.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

I have three place I hunt. One four miles down 1300, one outside of louise and one on Wharton/Lavaca county line. Never have had any problems with poachers. If you get anymore pics send them to me. I may know who those azzhole's are!!


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Your unknown animal in the night photo is a Deer.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't think the kid has a gun. Looks like he is just holding on. Pretty brazen though.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Time to fence your property


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I HAD some people comming in on our place, I set them up so they would have to walk out leaving their ATV on 2 flats>>>nuff said....WW


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Good plan WW


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Clay print that out. Post it up at Bucees or Jacks and offer a reward. Thats just straight up ********...


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

chickenkiller said:


> Clay print that out. Post it up at Bucees or Jacks and offer a reward. Thats just straight up ********...


Excellent Idea.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

I hunted off of 1300 several years ago & we had the same problem back then. A holes stealing stuff or poaching on our lease. Must be some sure nuff bad genes out there. Hope you catch them. the pic I think you are talking about is a deer.


----------



## silverado 1 (Jul 21, 2007)

Get ahold of your local game warden and send him pictures. I had same problem on our lease, warden asked around and is pretty sure who it is.


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Makoclay,
Do you know where they are gaining access to your place? If you do print this picture and place it where they are entering your property with a no Trespassing sign and a note stating reward offered for information on these people. I bet they will stay away from your property.
TRW


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Doesn't look like the young fella is holding a gun to me, either. Although, I don't condone trespassing for any reason, could it be that they were just lost or the guy was just picking up his wayward sons, maybe they had got lost and he went looking for them? 

Also, I doubt the youngest offender in your pics had any idea where he was and didn't have any dubious plans of overthrowing your kingdom or trespassing? How do you know his parents were condoning his actions maybe he was just being a kiddo and being adventuresome and his dad had to come get him when his 4-wheeler broke down and he probably got his butt whipped when he got home?

Apparently, your property backs up to some residential area as I doubt that young kid would have ventured very far from his home or residence? Does your property have fences, purple markings on trees at the proper height, posted signs? Have you done everything you need to to make sure others know they are on private property? 

Again, I don't condone trespassing and would not trespass on another's property if I knew where I was at. I also don't condone laziness when it comes to making sure I have done my part in making sure I have done everything possible to making sure that others know they are on my property. I could easily become disoriented and end up on someone else's property if they didn't have a fence or other property boundary markings. Who knows maybe they saw your feeder and used that as a point of reference for finding they're way off your property rather than being poachers? I'm just saying other scenarios are possible and maybe they made an honest mistake or maybe they were poaching and got caught red-handed? But, just to throw out an poaching assumption on someone you caught on a camera is possibly a wrong assumption. Do you realize how many cameras your caught on everyday in your goings about? How would you feel if the cops arrested you on the assumption that you "LOOKED" like a guy that robbed a bank and that they had pics of you in that bank that same day? Hmmmm, good thing we are innocent until proven guilty in this country and we have the right to have a trial in order to be found guilty without a reasonable doubt, huh?

Again, I'm not condoning or think trespassing or poaching is right under almost any circumstance. But, honest mistakes do happen to the best of us. Good luck in apprehending these bad guys.


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

TX Drake. you must not know what area of the country we are talking about. There is no residental for miles from this place. In this part of the county its big farms and private ranches. I don't no where you come from but in Matagorda County and Wharton county your *** better not get lost. You better know exactly where your at. This ain't the old days of exploring!! The 500 dollar deer feeder should have given it away!! Where talking big fines and possible jail time..


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

chickenkiller said:


> TX Drake. you must not know what area of the country we are talking about. There is no residental for miles from this place. In this part of the county its big farms and private ranches. I don't no where you come from but in Matagorda County and Wharton county your *** better not get lost. You better know exactly where your at. This ain't the old days of exploring!! The 500 dollar deer feeder should have given it away!! Where talking big fines and possible jail time..


I'm actually familiar with Wharton and Matagorda Counties and have seen residential areas or single or multiple residences back up to large tracks of land in that area. Apparently, you sir don't know that area quite as well as you think you do. Do I know where this "Certain" piece of land is, nope, thats why I asked.

I'm also pretty sure that the big fines and possible jail time is the same for poaching offenses and trespassing offenses (respectively) are the same throughout Texas. Does this area have special provisions for higher fine rates and longer jail sentences than other areas of Texas that I don't know about?

I didn't say they were exploring and don't think its right for others to take off and just go "exploring" if they don't know where they are. But, maybe being lost or some other reasonable excuse was to be had. I hope you will never get turned around or lost in your travels through life or who knows someone might assume you were doing something wrong in the wrong place at the wrong time.

Again, maybe the "500.00" feeder was just used as a point of reference to find they're way out.

And Again, I don't condone trespassing or poaching!


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks like I need to pop some popcorn.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Boobie trap the place


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

I got my popcorn ready. Especially since someone doesnt condone laziness on the land owners part for not marking prperty as NO TRESPASSING.

For the record, I think mistakes can be made but it is a persons responsibility to know whose land they are on. I have never crossed property lines, marked or unmarked that I didnt know. I got my popcorn!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

thebach said:


> Boobie trap the place


I was thinking the same thing. Maybe some roofing nails and or drywall screws strewn about a certain area. Just be sure not to ride over them yerself......:ac550:


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

The area doesn't have special provisions for fines. What it does have is big pockets.. With old money and large family networks. That means people that know people in the right places..That can break it off in you..
Driving down 59 and 60 does not make you familar with an area.. It makes you a tourist..I was born and raised here and I don't know every square foot of these counties, but i know a little something..
Also i can say I have never been lost in the woods..How the hell do you get lost..Possibly being somewhere your not suppose to be!! Or just being a complete tool.


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

chickenkiller said:


> The area doesn't have special provisions for fines. What it does have is big pockets.. With old money and large family networks. That means people that know people in the right places..That can break it off in you..
> Driving down 59 and 60 does not make you familar with an area.. It makes you a tourist..I was born and raised here and I don't know every square foot of these counties, but i know a little something..
> Also i can say I have never been lost in the woods..How the hell do you get lost..Possibly being somewhere your not suppose to be!! Or just being a complete tool.


Yeah, Gotta watch that ******* Mafia , they dont mess around. :ac550:


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Wharton County
Game Warden
Chris Bird

Cell: 979.637.6608


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

My land is my land, I bought it. Dont see why I should have to paint my trees purple just so someone will know it is not theres. It is the persons responsiblity to know where they are.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

> My land is my land, I bought it. Dont see why I should have to paint my trees purple just so someone will know it is not theres. It is the persons responsiblity to know where they are.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

chickenkiller said:


> The area doesn't have special provisions for fines. What it does have is big pockets.. With old money and large family networks. That means people that know people in the right places..That can break it off in you..
> Driving down 59 and 60 does not make you familar with an area.. It makes you a tourist..I was born and raised here and I don't know every square foot of these counties, but i know a little something..
> Also i can say I have never been lost in the woods..How the hell do you get lost..Possibly being somewhere your not suppose to be!! Or just being a complete tool.


You guys are absolutely right and while were at it lets go ahead and start shooting all those trespassing/poaching no gooders and hell on'em even the little one, take him out as well!!!

Exactly, how do you know what my business is that area and that all my experience is from purely just driving through "your area". You don't have a clue as to who I am or my connections in that area or what I might be doing "In your area"? My business may consist of just doing exactly as you stated "Driving down 59 and 60" or it might be more devious as in "conquering you lands and taking over" you just never know what us outsiders may be up too. Actually, those fellas you caught on camera where my spy's, they were sent to collect data and find your weaknesses!! Ahhhhhh Haaaaaaa, you shall all be under our control soon, very, very, soon!!!!


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

TxDrake, you were jumping to as many conclusions as you were claiming Mako was. I understand both of your points, but ultimately he shouldn't have to worry about trespassers on his land. It looked to me like neither of the pics were poachers, just trespassers. Either way, they should know they don't belong where they were.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Pathfinder said:


> TxDrake, you were jumping to as many conclusions as you were claiming Mako was. I understand both of your points, but ultimately he shouldn't have to worry about trespassers on his land. It looked to me like neither of the pics were poachers, just trespassers. Either way, they should know they don't belong where they were.


I just simply stated that their may be another reason for them being their besides poaching. I just like to have my facts before accusing anybody of wrong doing. To many people want to automatically string someone up because they were seen in a picture or accused of doing something without knowing both sides of the story. I'm just glad this is not the Old West anymore.

Again, I do not condone trespassing or poaching.

If caught, they will or should have the ability to explain their actions. If they are doing things against the law or without good reason then they should be filed on and prosecuted to the fullest extent.

What if those fellas were out looking for a lost child or loved one and didnt know who or how to contact the land owner? If I was looking for my child or a loved one and had tracks or indications that he/she went into your piece of land then I would not go looking the owner to seek your permission to follow their tracks. Again, this is just a hypothetical situation and I'm NOT saying thats what they were doing but rather just saying their might be a good reason for those pictures that showed up on a game cam.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Put um' in JAIL!! Hope ya catch those Bast....!


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

TXDrake, you are really stretching it trying to condone trespassing. It is YOUR responsibility to know where you are. There are now felony trespass laws that were passed just to help people to remember to stay off other folks property. The chances that these trespassers were engaged in some legal activity is remote to none. A cheap version of "spike strips" made from horeshoes with exposed horseshoe nails are very effective when placed in the dirt on trails used by 4 wheelers.


----------



## Harleymedic1 (Aug 9, 2009)

I remember the days when as kids we went all over the place. Everyone knew everyone else and we called it "exploring". We didnt do it during hunting season though, we knew better. We didnt tear up the ground with the new fangled contraptions cause all we had for transportation were two feet. Parents should teach their kids how to get around out there. Kids and "exploring" is one thing, trespassing on machines is another and poaching is something totally different. The way I look at it is if a round comes on my place from an idiot trying to harvest, then return fire is warranted.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Floatin Doc said:


> TXDrake, you are really stretching it trying to condone trespassing. It is YOUR responsibility to know where you are. There are now felony trespass laws that were passed just to help people to remember to stay off other folks property. The chances that these trespassers were engaged in some legal activity is remote to none. A cheap version of "spike strips" made from horeshoes with exposed horseshoe nails are very effective when placed in the dirt on trails used by 4 wheelers.


Again, read every post I have made in this thread. I DO NOT and NEVER WILL CONDONE TRESPASSING or POACHING!

I'm just glad everybody has the right to tell their side of story before being sentenced. If people where found guilty by pictures alone then their would be alot of innocent (I'm not saying thier innocent) people in jail.

Good Luck in finding these perps and I hope they are found guilty of all their crimes.


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

"Liberals"! I grew up in west Texas and you asked the land owners permission to go exploring and if permission was not granted--you better not get caught. Whether you were a local or a foreign exchange student, it was not tolerated. I'm for-don't tread on my land. Violaters will be shot and survivors will be shot again.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

JustAddSalt said:


> "Liberals"! I grew up in west Texas and you asked the land owners permission to go exploring and if permission was not granted--you better not get caught. Whether you were a local or a foreign exchange student, it was not tolerated. I'm for-don't tread on my land. Violaters will be shot and survivors will be shot again.


If your referring to me? I'm not a Liberal in any form or way. I have voted and will continue to vote the full republican ticket. I just like to know the facts before sending rounds down range unless their sending rounds toward me first.


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

thebach said:


> Boobie trap the place


Be careful on the Boobie trapping thing. If the Boobie get hurt real bad then more then likely the Boobie can sue the Boobier?


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

Might be family/friends of the landowner too. Never know...


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

thebach said:


> Boobie trap the place


Felony Offense


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

TXDRAKE said:


> I just simply stated that their may be another reason for them being their besides poaching. I just like to have my facts before accusing anybody of wrong doing. To many people want to automatically string someone up because they were seen in a picture or accused of doing something without knowing both sides of the story. I'm just glad this is not the Old West anymore.
> 
> Again, I do not condone trespassing or poaching.
> 
> ...


If you are enjoying the outdoors any where, you should know your boundaries,

If not you are a no good carpet bagger in my book!

DO NOT TRESSPASS ON MY PROPERTY LITTLE FELLA !


----------



## astro (Nov 11, 2008)

Without purple paint trespasser will probably get a slap on the hand. I have a 14 ft game fence with purple paint and signs and still had poachers cut my fence and kill my exotics. Call the gamewarden if you find those kids on your property he can take away there atv's, trucks, guns, ect. Don't boobie trap you'll just get sued.

And just so everyone knows what side i'm on, any trespasser that come in my through my 14' fence on the ranch or in my 6' in town is considered a threat to my family and takes the risk of getting shot no matter what reason they have, family is to precious to take chances.


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> Again, read every post I have made in this thread. I DO NOT and NEVER WILL CONDONE TRESPASSING or POACHING!
> 
> I'm just glad everybody has the right to tell their side of story before being sentenced. If people where found guilty by pictures alone then their would be alot of innocent (I'm not saying thier innocent) people in jail.


What side of there story? He has photos with date and time stamp with a landmark known to be on his land. He never gave them permission. Therefore they are not supposed to be there. They are at fault. A simple explanation may clear it up. Looks like Mako is trying to contact them to find out why and educate them on the boundries, not drag them to the cops in El Campo. Yet.


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Guy must be a lawyer.


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

TXDRAKE, in my opinion you're wrong on this one. All these hypothetical situations you're throwing out there are just that, "what if's. They don't count on this one. The man that owns the place does not know these people and he's rightly ****** that they are on his property without his permission. Put yourself in his boots and I bet your opinions would be different.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Blue N' Brew said:


> What side of there story? He has photos with date and time stamp with a landmark known to be on his land. He never gave them permission. Therefore they are not supposed to be there. They are at fault. A simple explanation may clear it up. Looks like Mako is trying to contact them to find out why and educate them on the boundries, not drag them to the cops in El Campo. Yet.





ShallowSport24 said:


> TXDRAKE, in my opinion you're wrong on this one. All these hypothetical situations you're throwing out there are just that, "what if's. They don't count on this one. The man that owns the place does not know these people and he's rightly ****** that they are on his property without his permission. Put yourself in his boots and I bet your opinions would be different.


So if these fellas were honestly lost then it would be ok to shoot? All I said was to find them and get their side of the story and if its an honest mistake then take it for what it is and if not prosecute. None of us are above the law and none of us are not prone to making a mistake.

I can understand being ****** but find the out the whole story before pulling the trigger. For the life of me, I can't understand why people seem to be so blood thirsty at times? I guess I have grown tired after all my years of patching up bullet holes, knife cuts, people beat to a pulp, and seeing peoples lifes destroyed all because of a misunderstanding.


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

Drake,
I just re-read this thread, and where are you coming with the comment about shooting people. That was a thought that I bet no-one else thought when seeing people on there property or reading this post.


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

TXDRAKE said:


> So if these fellas were honestly lost then it would be ok to shoot? All I said was to find them and get their side of the story and if its an honest mistake then take it for what it is and if not prosecute. None of us are above the law and none of us are not prone to making a mistake.
> 
> I can understand being ****** but find the out the whole story before pulling the trigger. For the life of me, I can't understand why people seem to be so blood thirsty at times? I guess I have grown tired after all my years of patching up bullet holes, knife cuts, people beat to a pulp, and seeing peoples lifes destroyed all because of a misunderstanding.


TXDRAKE, I just went through the thread quickly, and I didn't see anything that said "shoot first ask questions later". The owner simply wanted to know if anyone from his area might recogonize these punks who are/were on his property without his permission. 
It is a horrific feeling being victimized by anyone.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Blue N' Brew said:


> Drake,
> I just re-read this thread, and where are you coming with the comment about shooting people. That was a thought that I bet no-one else thought when seeing people on there property or reading this post.





ShallowSport24 said:


> TXDRAKE, I just went through the thread quickly, and I didn't see anything that said "shoot first ask questions later". The owner simply wanted to know if anyone from his area might recogonize these punks who are/were on his property without his permission.
> It is a horrific feeling being victimized by anyone.


I wasn't refering to Mako's original thread as your absoloutley right he didnt make a comment about shooting or harming anyone. 
Although, I was talking about being shot and people lives destroyed was merely hypothetical as there seems to be a few on here that are ready to take the trespassers down whatever is necessary as there were a few comments about "Boobie traps, Violaters will be shot and survivors will be shot again, etc." Level heads should prevail is all I'm saying.

I know all to well about being victimized.

Bottom line, I think they should be found or held and prosectuted if found to be trespassing without good reasoning and I will help with putting them away if possible. Although, I don't know the reasoning behind them being there and neither does anyone else!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

You know what, nevermind. I'm wrong about this whole thing. You guys are completely right. I'm done! I apologize, if I have stirred up the proverbial pot, I wasn't trying to. I was just saying theres always two sides to a story. But, I still dont condone trespassing or poaching, bottom line.


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

If you look at the pics one of them is from last month and one is from January. So if they are lost they got lost twice in one year. If there kid has went missing ..well call the sheriff. He will call the right people!! Three people on one Four wheeler...Well that just looks wrong on so many levels..


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

How are they getting in your property? Do you have it fenced?


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

My lease is in east texas. When I first started leasing in 1985 there were a number of folks driving in and around the place "looking", "just riding around", "do you want to buy some pigs", "I thought this was open land", "we use to hunt here all the time and no one minded", "looking for a pond to fish", etc. Things started getting stolen (feeders, stands, gates, etc.) and/or missing. I am suspecious of someone coming in to look for someone or something and all the time eyeing what they can come back and steal later. I did catch a young fellow with one of my stands in the back of his pickup truck leaving the lease. My son and I had went up in the middle of the week and caught the thief in the act. When I pulled my pistol and put it in his face he cowered down and whined "please don't shoot me". I put him in the back of my truck and took him to the police station in town. I pressed charges and things settled down after that. NO ONE has the right to come on the property I own or lease unless they have my permission. If it is an emergency call the law.


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

I am sure Hog hunters with dogs. Check with neighbors to see who has permission to run dogs on their place


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Mako do you own the land or lease it? Might want to show the picture to the land owner if it isn't you and see if he knows them. He might have given them permission to access the creek for running lines or something.

No gun in the picture that I can see and if you do own the land then I'd give that picture to the game warden and let him handle it. Shouldn't be too hard to follow the trail and see where they came from; it's been pretty wet out here in Wharton County.

TH


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

TXDRAKE said:


> Again, read every post I have made in this thread. I DO NOT and NEVER WILL CONDONE TRESPASSING or POACHING!


Just a little heads up, but in every post you say that you do not condone tresspassing, and then you go on to condone trespassing. That's why you are getting so much grief.


----------



## Catfishy (Jul 2, 2009)

Story of my life, I go to make me some popcorn and by the time I get back the thread is dead. Darn!


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Catfishy said:


> Story of my life, I go to make me some popcorn and by the time I get back the thread is dead. Darn!


Fishy that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## 02txceta (Jul 29, 2008)

Bottom line is.......there is absolutely no reason someone should come on your land without permission. As a land owner I cannot stand bs excuses people make about this type of behavior. Land ownership is public record...quite easy to find out who landowners are in Texas. If you shoot a deer and goes onto another property...phone call, if you are unsure if the property you are on is private, phone call......simple as that. The local Game Warden can also tell you everything you need to know. They know all the property owners in their area.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks like they just need a good ole Texas *** whoppen!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

redduck said:


> I put him in the back of my truck and took him to the police station in town.


Lucky he didn't press charges for kidnapping. I know he was totally in the wrong but that was brazen by you. Todays society if you can sue over a cup of joe in your lap you might have lost.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I think that must be txdrake in the pic.lol


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Mako. I think you should put up some more feeders and blinds. Keep them full of corn yearround. Put in some more gates for easier access. Then put an ad in the Wharton County paper for free hunting. Make sure you include a map. I mean, come on Mako, Spread the wealth around. Your not going to get to hunt though, You should stay at camp and cook for your new hunting buddies. Ribeyes and sweet potatoes should do. Oh and bring your knives so you can clean and cape their bucks. Stop thinking only of yourself, these people may have been mistreated or abused or Something. WAKE UP AMERICA
Just Joshin Mako.... Hangem High. This kinda stuff Chaps Me ARSE
On a serious note, I would talk to the warden and the sherrif and see what they think should be done. I feel you pain,man, been thru it. You do all the work and spend all the money, and somebody just comes in uninvited and takes advantage. Good Luck


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

live2fish247 said:


> I think that must be txdrake in the pic.lol


Nope! Wouldnt be trespassing or poaching. Would be hard to stay in my line of work if caught. Just Saying! But, it was funny!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the concern but I was making a citizen's arrest and the evidence was in the back of his pickup truck. The police did not have a concern. Sometimes you have to take things into your own hands. It did stop the trespassing and vandalism.


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Redduck,
What did they end up charging that guy with?


----------

